
Ask HN: Struggling to find static site developers in Spain - darrhiggs
I&#x27;m trying to get a corporate website redesigned, the only caveat is that I don&#x27;t want the developers to use WordPress. I would instead prefer that a static site generator like Jekyll or Hugo is used.<p>This seems to be a big sticking point, as after a few quotes and a couple of one to one meetings, the response I am getting is:<p>&quot;We are a WordPress shop. It is the only and best solution. Using a different technology would be a one-off, meaning more cost to you as we would never use it again for another client.&quot;<p>Given previous experience using freelancers that (generally) aren&#x27;t around to support the site on an ongoing basis, my company would rather use an agency to do the job. Is there an agency or similar that can deliver a project like this?
======
GC_Collab
Well, if you are looking for a developer, you can outsource it from any other
country like India

